# Wrong goon :(



## KZOR (17/11/16)

@BigGuy Order #19071
So looking forward to doing a review on the brass goon using the Sheamus but upon opening the package I was surprised to see a copper goon.
Any chance of sending out the correct version in time so I might be able to get it before the weekend?



Ps ...... not angry since I have always received great service from @Sir Vape.


----------



## Sir Vape (17/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @BigGuy Order #19071
> So looking forward to doing a review on the brass goon using the Sheamus but upon opening the package I was surprised to see a copper goon.
> Any chance of sending out the correct version in time so I might be able to get it before the weekend?
> View attachment 75496
> ...



PM sent Sir


----------

